# A Little Perplexed...



## turmeric (Jul 13, 2008)

Our assistant pastor is preaching through the Epistle of James. Today he got to the passage about faith and works. Now, I think I have some understanding of what James was getting at - and I think the assistant pastor understands it too. He started out strong - made the point that the lack of good works is like an indicator light on the dashboard - a warning that something is amiss, and the key isn't to replace the indicator light, i.e. fix the works-part, but to look to what is missing in one's faith. However, by the end of the sermon he was recommending that people who were concerned engage in two specific mercy-ministries of our church.

I wasn't too distressed - I think I understand where he was coming from- but my friend who recently joined the church and is slowly recovering from the legalism of pentecostalism seemed distressed, and while I can explain, I'm a little concerned about her being exposed to this indefinitely. This assistant pastor used to be an extreme Kleinian just as recently as last year. He's done a flip-flop. In general I approve but I'm worried about my friend.

Sorry for the long post. Any thoughts, specifically from pastors and others entrusted with preaching?


----------



## staythecourse (Jul 13, 2008)

(cough, cough) _go to the pastor with the guy_ (cough, cough. excuse me.)


----------



## py3ak (Jul 13, 2008)

Couldn't you just ask him why he recommended joining a mercy ministry if the point isn't to make the indicator light go off but to fix the problem? If that's done in a non-confrontational way he'd be probably be happy anyone listened closely enough to notice! And then you can share his clarification with your friend.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 13, 2008)

Meg,

It is possible that he was trying to answer a question in the minds of others, and not your friend, namely: _"if works are an indicator, what would that look like in my life?"

_So I appreciate the specific application of a textual point (something Kleinans are often unable to do, in my opinion), but perhaps he should have simply applied better. If I were making taht point (and I am not sure I would, since I don't have all the details), I would likely have give a range (perhaps 5-7) examples, and would include a range of ages in my examples. (i.e. an example for the grade school kids, retireees, etc.) That makes it pointed, but not seem like an agenda (e.g. we need help in the mercy minstry).

Make sense?


----------



## turmeric (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, that does. Thanks Fred & Ruben. My friend definitely got the following from the sermon; you're not saved if you don't get into mercy ministries, so get involved. I'm sure that's not what the pastor meant. I will try Ruben's suggestion; Fred is probably on target about what he intended.


----------

